# APR Presents Waterfest 19 - July 20th and 21st!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is proud to be the title sponsor of Waterfest 19 for the 12th year in a row! Directly following the show we're the title sponsor of Afterfest, the after waterfest party at the track. Check out the Afterfest site for details!

On July 21st and 22nd at Raceway Park in Englishtown NJ, come to the largest VW and Audi show on the east coast and experience all APR has to offer! We'll be on site with a fleet of high horsepower Volkswagen and Audi vehicles featuring many production and development products! Take a tour of the APR paddock, see and touch our supercharger and turbocharger systems in the flesh and spark up a conversation with one of our various Engineers! Also be prepared to take advantage of outstanding deals and free installs on many different items.



*The BFGoodrich Hospitality Lounge*

This year you don't have to wait in the sun and starve while you're getting a free install. BFGoodrich will be providing a lounge for VIPs and APR Install customers with AC, free food and water, video games, and much more! This is just one of the ways we and BFGoodrich like to say "Thank you" to our customers! Be sure to also check out the BFGoodrich MaxR with all his new updates under the hood, inside and out!

*BFGoodrich Lounge*



*BFGoodrich MaxR*



*Labor Free Exhaust Installs and Sales Pricing*

This year APR's bringing 4 lifts to install APR exhaust systems with free labor! Please call us ASAP to reserve a lift and exhaust system at a discounted price! 334 502 5181



*Labor Free ECU Upgrade Installs and Sales Pricing*

APR's entire ECU catalog will be available and on sales at deeply discounted prices. Simply show up and we'll give you a pass to bring your vehicle in for tuning. No appointment is necessary, we'll upgrade the ECU on the spot and will not charge a cent for labor!












*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*


*Stock Mode* :: _Exact Original Mapping and Performance_

*91 Octane Performance*

*93 Octane Performance*

*100 Octane Performance*

*Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_


*Also Included:*


*Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_

*Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_

*Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_


_Some exceptions may apply_

*Labor Free APR Hardware and Sales Pricing*

Nearly every item in APR's catalog is on sale from diverter valves all the way up to Stage 3 turbocharger systems! The best part is we'll install the smaller, easy to reach items for free. That means most intakes, DVs, HPFPs and so on! Ask us for details in person.




*APR Hardware Sale:*


APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intake Systems - 10% Off!

APR Exhaust Systems - 10% Off!

APR Stage III, III+, K04 and Supercharger Systems - 10% Off!

APR Intercooler and CPS Systems - 10% Off!

APR Motorsport Hardware, R1 DV, Bypipe, Fueling, Hoses, Etc - 10% to 15% Off!

APR Brembo Brake Kits - Free Shipping!

DXD Clutch Kits - Free Shipping!

And more! Come ask for details!


_Some exceptions may apply_

*Inventory and Payment*

This year marks the largest inventory APR will have on hand in Waterfest history, even topping last year! This includes APR Hardware and Software, Volkswagen Racing UK hardware, DXD Racing clutches, Brembo Brake systems, APR Apparel, VWR Apparel, and Volkswagen Driver Gear Apparel. If the item you're after is not in stock or sold out, don't worry, we'll ship it for free. There are no hidden charges. The price you see at the show is the price you pay and not a cent more. All major forms of payment are accepted be it cash or credit!



We're excited to see everyone again this year! Go APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

See you at the show!


----------

